
Ask HN: What do you think/ feel about an app name 'acarot' - longv
it is confusing that we drop a &#x27;r&#x27; from the work &#x27;carrot&#x27;?
======
saycheese
Are you asking about "acarot" or "carot"?

Either way, yes, it's confusing. Carrot needs both Rs to be pronounced; car-
rot.

Karrot, Carrott, Kerrot: might be better.

~~~
longv
we mean a-carot. thanks.

~~~
saycheese
Hyphens normally are not good in names as they're not pronounced.

If you are set on those set of letters, "aCarot" might be another option.

------
tlb
With no context I'd pronounce it the French way, like Carnot.

